# استفسار عن تركيب مزيل طلاء الاظافر (الاسيتون)



## جوزيبي (27 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته: اود الاستفسار عن نسب المواد المستخدمة في تركيب مزيل طلاء الاظافر
الاسيتون 
الايتيل اسيتيت 
الماء
المادة الحافظة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

الاخ الفاضل ممكن النسب و طريقة التصنيع و شكرا لجهدك


----------



## خالد فرحان (14 نوفمبر 2013)

اسيتون:65-70%
ايتيل اسيتات:20-25%
ماء :14-4%
فورمول:1%


----------



## Abu zainab (25 مارس 2016)

بارك لله فيكم


----------

